# Cost of living



## gru35 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello

Someone told me cost of living is very affordable in Dubai I thought it would be on the high end. I know used cars are affordable how about everyday living?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

gru35 said:


> Hello
> 
> Someone told me cost of living is very affordable in Dubai I thought it would be on the high end. I know used cars are affordable how about everyday living?


What city do you live in?

For me, rent is a lot higher, but company paid so no issue.

My internet/TV bill is AED 544, in the US AED 440.

Utilities (apartment) AED 800, in the US (large house) AED 1585

Gas in Dubai US $2, in the US $3.50-$4 

Lunch in Dubai AED 22-50, in the US the same

Beer in a bar in Dubai AED 20-40, in the US, AED 10 - 32

Beer in a store Dubai AED 130 case of 24, US AED 36-70 for a 24-30 pack

Jack Daniels 1 liter in Dubai AED 90-195, in the US AED 90

Ribeye Steak in the store Dubai AED 65-90 kilo, US AED 40 - 80 kilo

My Canon 60D camera was $400 less in the US

My Sony tablet was $40 more in Dubai

As you can see some things are more but basically I have a slightly higher cost of living than Indiana, of course this is compared to Indiana and not New York! My EU friends seem to think it is cheap on most things and I find it very affordable here. Except for the beer, that is an issue!


----------



## gru35 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I'm not sure where I'll be living but I know is near a military base. Funny you mentioned canon 60D I just got one.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

gru35 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'm not sure where I'll be living but I know is near a military base. Funny you mentioned canon 60D I just got one.


Where are you from? 

I paid $860 for the 60D body only on Amazon, saw it on ebay for $799 but they do not accept foreign credit cards and I like the security of Amazon.


----------



## gru35 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well u got a better deal cause I paid 950.US for the body only i cant wait to get a better lens. I'm from Florida. How about you?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

gru35 said:


> Well u got a better deal cause I paid 950.US for the body only i cant wait to get a better lens. I'm from Florida. How about you?


I'm originally from Indiana, hope you are doing OK with the hurricane!

Dubai will not be "cheap" for you by US standards but affordable.

I bought a 11-22mm Canon wide angle lens and a 50mm 1.8f Canon that I am anxious to try out more, so far the pictures have been very good. I have a Tamron 28-300 that I have used for years as well. I would like an "L" lens in the 18-85 range next.


----------

